# Fuyao glass?



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

I was just at my local dealer looking at an SEL premium about a month ago, and I really loved it. I could really see myself buying one in a few years at half its original price (I hate buying expensive cars brand new). However, I noticed during my visit that every piece of glass on that car is made by the Chinese manufacturer, Fuyao. As opposed to the typical Saint-Gobain Sekurit, Soliver, Sisecam, Pilkington, Salgglas, Starglass, Splintex, Sigla, Sicursiv, etc.... The reason I ask, is because thats what I've had in the German and Swedish cars I've had in the past and have been very satisfied. Ive heard the total opposite Fuyao and Chinese glass in general. Do your cars have Fuyao? If they do, are you satisfied with it? Do the windshields have waves?


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Chinese company, but made in USA. That makes you feel better?

http://www.fuyaousa.com


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

I wish I could say yes... But as it is, I'm not ecstatic about it being assembled in TN. However, that portion doesn't make me run because I love the Atlas too much. :laugh:


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Good brand of glass.OEM supplier to many car manufacturers. Read in a glass industry magazine that they win numerous awards for quality from GM and other car makers. Was set up by PPG in China with a Chinese partner. All state of the art manufacturing.We use a lot of it in our glass shop . Never had any problems.


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

Mine's pretty much perfect. I tend to be particular about how it wipes and any high or lower spots (uneven wiping). No complaints here.


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

nkresho said:


> Mine's pretty much perfect. I tend to be particular about how it wipes and any high or lower spots (uneven wiping). No complaints here.


That's good to hear! I've just been too spoiled by Pilkington and Sekurit.


----------



## ussr1023 (Jan 19, 2017)

sedelstein said:


> I was just at my local dealer looking at an SEL premium about a month ago, and I really loved it. I could really see myself buying one in a few years at half its original price (I hate buying expensive cars brand new). However, I noticed during my visit that every piece of glass on that car is made by the Chinese manufacturer, Fuyao. As opposed to the typical Saint-Gobain Sekurit, Soliver, Sisecam, Pilkington, Salgglas, Starglass, Splintex, Sigla, Sicursiv, etc.... The reason I ask, is because thats what I've had in the German and Swedish cars I've had in the past and have been very satisfied. Ive heard the total opposite Fuyao and Chinese glass in general. Do your cars have Fuyao? If they do, are you satisfied with it? Do the windshields have waves?


No need to worry. There is a huge difference between Walmart Made in China products and non-Walmart. 
They have bridges and building hundreds thousands of years old and still intact, sure your windshield will be just fine.


----------

